# New Logitech Z-906@13K (1 day left)



## MegaMind (Dec 27, 2011)

Just came across this sale, thought might be helpful for some.

*Z906-Logitech 5.1 Speaker System, Surround Sound(THX certified) 2 Yr Warranty*

Deal closes on 29 Dec, 2011 1:41:17 PM

P.S: Ordered 1 for my bro.


----------



## gurujee (Dec 28, 2011)

dear megamind, thanks very much for the greatest info.

- the info is very enticing. but is it safe to buy from ebay ? 
- and i saw there is no of different listing of the same product in varied price (14.8k, 12.990k etc) and that too with shipping rates while this 13k is free shipping. Why So ! 
- Is it good to purchase such a delicate, sensitive and heavy thing like speaker online ? 
- what's the actual price of the system. saw 17k at SMC INT.

pls guide me. i am nervous and in hurry.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 28, 2011)

gurujee said:


> - the info is very enticing. but is it safe to buy from ebay ?
> - Is it good to purchase such a delicate, sensitive and heavy thing like speaker online ?
> - what's the actual price of the system. saw 17k at SMC INT.



I've been using ebay.in for a long time. Just look at the seller's rating & feedback.

Yes, it is.

Price varies depending on location, don't know much on this. The cheapest i can find in chennai is 16K..

If u are planning on getting this, order it ASAP..

P.S: Placed the order yesterday@ 4PM & the seller has shipped the package by 7PM.


----------



## gurujee (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks. Ok. I Think to get one, though i dont have a proper pc and soundcard right now. i can use it with LCD, DVD and laptop. later i will use it with PC, xonar dx.

by which courier he sent ? i live @ bbsr. hope, the transport wont damage the speakers.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 28, 2011)

^^Shipped through bluedart...

Sellers location : Nagpur. Its far from my location than yours...


----------



## gurujee (Dec 28, 2011)

thnks again for the nice info.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice deal for this awesome set..


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2011)

But how to wall-mount this? It doesn't look to be very easy like hammering a nail and mount.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 28, 2011)

@Skud, 
wallmount for z906

Home Theatre Speaker wall Mount for 2.1,5.1& 7.1 Systems | eBay

Will have look for it locally..


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2011)

So, another 4k. Hmmm... I guess Edifier S550 will save me some headache, if not cash. BTW, how is infibeam? Reliable?


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 28, 2011)

^^2.3K for the wall mount brackets(6 pcs)..

Infibeam is good.. Ordered a philips mp3 player for my cousin, received in a week..


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2011)

OK, let me check.


----------



## gurujee (Dec 28, 2011)

while checkiing whether ebay accept sbi maestro debit card, i came across this wonderful info. icing on the cake

Get 10% off on all purchases on ebay.in with your Maestro® or MasterCard® Debit Card


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 28, 2011)

^^That coupon was not accepted while ordering Z906..


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> @Skud,
> wallmount for z906
> 
> Home Theatre Speaker wall Mount for 2.1,5.1& 7.1 Systems | eBay
> ...




Too bad they are asking for road permit for Bihar.


----------



## gurujee (Dec 28, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^That coupon was not accepted while ordering Z906..


why !


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 28, 2011)

^^It said, not applicable for this purchase...


----------



## gurujee (Dec 28, 2011)

it to be closed on 29 dec 1.00pm, closed now ..... missed  crying out loud


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2011)

This was a relisting. May be it will come back again if they have some units left.


----------



## gurujee (Dec 28, 2011)

oh...  i pray. it should.


----------



## gurujee (Jan 2, 2012)

placed order @ 14.3k 

can someone send me a link to buy mini-TOSLINK to TOSLINK cable ?

and can i use it to listen 5.1digital sound from my spdif port of laptop


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 2, 2012)

^^Yes u can.. Search ebay for TOSLINK cable  Or get *this *


----------



## gurujee (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks. should i use direct cables or mini plugs


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 2, 2012)

Use TOSLINK cable directly, should not use mini plugs on normal 3.5mm sockets...


----------



## gurujee (Jan 2, 2012)

okie. i have a mini tosslink port...(orange color loollike 3.5mm)...so there is many listing of adaptors, or plug  which i saw a normal toslink-to-toslink cable with a mini-toslink plug or adpter.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 2, 2012)

gurujee said:


> i have a mini tosslink port...(orange color loollike 3.5mm)



Make sure its optical or coaxial port..

*bizsupport1.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportDocument/c01107362/c00916914.jpg

2 - Coaxial SPDIF Out (orange)
6 - Audio: Center/Subwoofer (yellow orange)
7 - Audio: Rear Speaker Out (black)
8 - Audio: Line In (light blue)
9 - Audio: Line Out (lime)
10 - Audio: Microphone (pink)
11 - Side Speaker Out (gray)


----------



## gurujee (Jan 2, 2012)

oh...
thanks  for info...

confused 

here is what i read from acer site

Information about S/PDIF interface

What is S/PDIF and how can I use it?

Sony/Philips Digital Interconnect Format (S/PDIF) is a connection for digital audio, that allows a high quality transmission to a receiver or amplifier. It can be used for both compressed and uncompressed audio formats and allows multi-channel digital audio, such as Dolby DTS. It is available on selected notebooks and desktops.

SOLUTION

The completely digital S/PDIF connection can be used to connect the computer to a receiver or amplifier with digital inputs. For multi-channel audio, it requires support, for example Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect. If such support is not available it will transmit stereo audio instead.

For S/PDIF connections, two different types of connectors exist:

    Electrical RCA coaxial. This looks the same as most connectors used between audio components and uses an orange colour. This type of connector is not widely used on computers.
    Optical fibre, called TOSLINK. This type of connector is fairly common on computers. It is typically available as a so-called mini-TOSLINK connector, which is the same size as a 3.5mm mini-jack, as used for headphones.

It is not possible to convert the optical TOSLINK signal to an electrical signal without the use of additional hardware.

In case your system is equipped with S/PDIF, the headphone connector serves a double role: as a normal headphone for electrical 3.5mm mini-jack, and as a optical mini-TOSLINK connection. In some cases, you may need to manually configure digital audio output to enable the optical S/PDIF signal. Use the following instructions, depending on your operating system, to manually enable S/PDIF signal: 

Windows XP

    Click Start, next Control Panel, and then select Sounds, Speech, and Audio Devices.
    From the options available, click Adjust the system volume.
    In the Sounds and Audio Devices Properties dialogue box, select the Volume tab, and click the Advanced button in the Device volume area.
    In the Volume Control window, click Advanced. If the Advanced button does not appear, from the Options menu, click Advanced Controls.
    In the Advanced Controls for Volume Control dialogue box, select the Enable SP-DIF, SP-DIF or Digital Speaker check box.

Windows Vista and Windows 7

    Click Start, next Control Panel, and then select the Hardware and Sound category.
    Under Sound, click Manage audio devices. In the window that opens, a number of devices may be listed under Playback.
    Among the listed devices, select the device described with Digital Audio, and click Set Default. A green tick mark should show that this device is now the selected output device. Click OK to confirm and close the window.

MORE INFORMATION

In case your system is equipped with a HDMI connector, it is recommended to use HDMI instead.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 2, 2012)

My bro has received the speakers...


----------



## gurujee (Jan 2, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> My bro has received the speakers...


how's it ? hows the packaging. I am excited.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 2, 2012)

^^I'm not in my bro home now.., sorry


----------



## gurujee (Jan 2, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> ^^I'm not in my bro home now.., sorry


Ok. 

congrats to ur bro....

would be Great, if My bro get me one of this.


----------



## gurujee (Jan 3, 2012)

where i can find wallmounts or speaker stand for this.

i inquired tonosystems they said its not compatible..


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 7, 2012)

Again a price drop...
Z906-Logitech 5.1 Speaker System, Surround Sound(THX certified) 2 yrs warranty | eBay


----------



## gurujee (Jan 7, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Again a price drop...
> Z906-Logitech 5.1 Speaker System, Surround Sound(THX certified) 2 yrs warranty | eBay


i already bought at 14.3


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 7, 2012)

Z906 is removed from Logitech official Indian website. So does it means that they are selling the leftovers on discount?


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 7, 2012)

^^I guess so..


----------



## gurujee (Jan 7, 2012)

does it mean they wont sell it in india ? will there a better model they are planning ? z906 a failure ?


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm not sure Z906 is a failure, but it failed to be the so called 'Successor'..


----------



## gurujee (Jan 13, 2012)

received z906 on wednesday. yet to connect.

I have videocon d2h with HD subscription. i have doubt that the HD channels output 5.1 sound ? if it is, how i should connect it to z906.

my sony led has optical out. and stb also seems to have 1 optical out.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 13, 2012)

Connect ot stb's optical out...


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 25, 2012)

for all ya guys, its again on ebay @ 13k...just if anyones interested 

For anyone interested, its again on Ebay @ 13.5k
Just informing if anyone wants it...

For anyone interested, its again on Ebay @ 13.5k
Just informing if anyone wants it...


----------



## rajsharma (Feb 1, 2012)

if the model has been discontinued why to buy the model.. 

we should wait for sometime and get the new model... but if someone has heard it and liked its sound then this is a good opportunity for him to buy


----------

